# Dairy alternative that doesn't taste too much like milk!



## jennielouises (Jul 5, 2012)

I am trying a dairy free diet as I think it will help me. I have one problem though. I currently have Skimmed milk as I HATE the taste of milk. I don't like cream or anything like that. I brought some rice dream to try on my cereal but it tastes like semi-skimmed milk. It's too creamy for me. Does anyone know of a dairy alternative that tastes like Skimmed milk?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Rice milk is much more similar to skimmed milk. Buy the unsweetened one.


----------



## hayley6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Try plain or vanilla soy or almond milk. They do not taste much like milk at all.


----------

